# Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum > Excel Programming / VBA / Macros >  >  Using Excel as a Cash Register or POS System

## DavePem

Hi There

Just wondering if anyone has seen or developed a simple template where Excel has been set up to use as a Cash Register or Point Of Sale (POS) device

Where you set up some buttons to be used for products and also some buttons for say $5,$10, $20, $50, $100 to calculate the chaneg to return

It would be great if it stored all the transactions in a file that could be used to analyse sles trends and volumes etc in excel

Thanks in advance.

Kind Regards

Dave P

----------


## tony h

You could but I am not sure why you would want to.

There are plenty of cheap cash register programmes and you could probably export data to Excel for analysis.

Google "shareware cash register"

----------


## suzzy

you might want to check out www.spreadsheetzone.com.

----------


## wsxian

If you can have Macros enabled and have Excel 2003 at least, you can try the attached workbook.
This is a simple Excel POS with the buttons you mentioned and it has additional functions.

It will open to an explanation worksheet.  Read it and make changes (deleting not needed worksheets) as necessary as you will most likely not need all the functionality of the workbook.

If you don't have Excel 2003, I think you can open it and then save in Excel 97 format, otherwise, email me and I can send it to you in Excel 97 format (about 212K).

----------


## MonioDee

Hi Sir! I am a newbie avid fan of excel vba, may I request for the pw of your template or should I ask, how will you cost me if Im going to request a template for my restaurant office, my employer was unable to purchase any software for financial issue but still i want to help it though at any means, your help will be very much appreciated, thanks and have a great day! :Wink:  :Wink:

----------

